
What a mid-level salary looks like at Amazon, Alphabet, Facebook etc. - gshakir
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/05/median-employee-pay-at-tech-companies-amazon-alphabet-facebook.html
======
gshakir
The numbers for Tesla and Amazon are skewed due to low paying
factory/warehouse workers

